

Stream Updates with Server-Sent Events, an alternative to websockets - patrickaljord
http://www.html5rocks.com/tutorials/eventsource/basics/

======
endergen
Anyone have idea which browsers support this? And if it's worth even knowing
about, for instance if it's any more performant than other techniques why
doesn't Socket.IO support it as a transport fallback.

~~~
wladimir
Acoording to Wikipedia ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server-sent_events> )
only Opera.

